# Critque my Puppy



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I got my male puppy last Friday from Kolenda Kennels in Dorr, Michigan. Right now he is 8 weeks old and I'd just like a general opinion on him. I will post more pictures as he grows. Right now all my pictures are of him sleeping! I hope to get a picture of him stacking in the near future.

He currently weighs 16 lbs.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I can tell you that I thinks he's extremely cute!!!







But a true critique is best left to the professionals!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: EisisI can tell you that I thinks he's extremely cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I would say in my expert opinion that he has met or exceeded breed standard for cuteness.

Sorry, that's all I knowl


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ahhh puppies are all so so cute. I love the one with him sleeping on the shelf.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Sorry I can't give a professional critque but I can tell ya he is sooooo very cute.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

FLOWLESSS..ADORABLE..SUPER...


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Well he does seem to sleep alot....LOL. He is a beautiful dog. Super cute. Grats on him definately.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your comments, I really appreciate them!

He has totally claimed that shelf! I'm glad I never planned to put something down there.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice topline, good ear set. nice pasterns, good front with two shoulders. tight, short croup, bushy tail, red tongue. ROFLMAO

cute puppy!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Very cute! Don't worry, he won't fit on that shelf long. LOL


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lubbly fuzzicles. Fat feets. Hangy-down tongue. Cute bunz. Shiny eyes. (sorry, that's the best critique I can give looking at such an adorable baby!)


----------

